# Firefox und Flash-Filme

## BlackEye

Hallo,

ich habe bei einer Website überhaupt keine Chance mir die Filme anzusehen. Ich schaue mir des öfteren bei http://www.filmstarts.de Trailer aktueller Filme an. Aber mit dem Firefox funktioniert das gar nicht. Da kommt nur ein schwarzes Fenster mit einer roten aufschrift "Beginnt in 15 Sekunden" und sonst nix. Also der Timer läuft normal ab, aber ein Trailer kommt nie. Im Konqueror kommt dieser Countdown erst gar nicht. Dort kann ich den Trailer sehen. Dafür muss ich den Konqueror nach jedem Trailer schließen und neu starten, sonst kommt bei dem Folgetrailer nur ein schwarzes Feld ohne Film.

Z.b. hier: http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/101597-Blind-Side/trailer/4332.html

den Link im Firefox geöffnet und es kommt nur dieser ominöse Countdown... 

Hat das noch jemand?

----------

## nikaya

Nö, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Hier ist alles normal bei der Seite.

```
eix -I -c mozilla-firefox

[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox (3.6.2@25.03.2010): Firefox Web Browser

eix -I -c adobe-flash

[I] www-plugins/adobe-flash (10.0.45.2@13.03.2010): Adobe Flash Player
```

----------

## Finswimmer

[I] www-plugins/adobe-flash (10.0.45.2@04/03/10): Adobe Flash Player

[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox (3.6.2@27/03/10): Firefox Web Browser

amd64

hier gehts auch nicht. Da kommt noch nicht mal ein Countdown :/

----------

## BlackEye

richtig - hab auch amd64

ob das mal wieder was damit zu tun hat?

----------

## franzf

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> richtig - hab auch amd64
> 
> ob das mal wieder was damit zu tun hat?

 

Nö  :Razz: 

Hier amd64, und es geht.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *BlackEye wrote:*   richtig - hab auch amd64
> 
> ob das mal wieder was damit zu tun hat? 
> 
> Nö 
> ...

 

Dreist  :Wink: 

Hast du andere Versionen? Spezielle Plugins?

----------

## Qubit

Hi,

läuft hier auch einwandfrei unter amd64

[I] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2

[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.6.2

[I] www-client/chromium-5.0.342.7

[I] kde-base/konqueror-4.4.1

mit allen o.g Browsern.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Dreist 
> 
> Hast du andere Versionen? Spezielle Plugins?

 

PFFF, mit dir red ich nimmer  :Razz:  Dreist. Also echt  :Wink: 

```
$ paludis -q mozilla-firefox

* www-client/mozilla-firefox

    gentoo:                  2.0.0.19 3.5.8 3.6-r2(~) 3.6-r4(~) {:0} 

    installed:               3.6-r4* {:0} 

    Description:             Firefox Web Browser

    Homepage:                http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

    License:                 || ( MPL-1.1 GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 )

    Installed time:          Tue Mar 16 18:37:04 CET 2010

    Use flags:               (-alsa) (-bindist) (-custom-optimization) (dbus) (-gnome) (java) (-libnotify) (startup-notification) (system-sqlite) (-wifi) linguas: (-af) (-ar) (-as) (-be) (-bg) (-bn) (-bn_BD) (-bn_IN) (-ca) (-cs) (-cy) (-da) (de) (-el) (-en) (-en_GB) (-en_US) (-eo) (-es) (-es_AR) (-es_CL) (-es_ES) (-es_MX) (-et) (-eu) (-fa) (-fi) (-fr) (-fy) (-fy_NL) (-ga) (-ga_IE) (-gl) (-gu) (-gu_IN) (-he) (-hi) (-hi_IN) (-hr) (-hu) (-id) (-is) (-it) (-ja) (-ka) (-kk) (-kn) (-ko) (-ku) (-lt) (-lv) (-mk) (-ml) (-mr) (-nb) (-nb_NO) (-nl) (-nn) (-nn_NO) (-oc) (-or) (-pa) (-pa_IN) (-pl) (-pt) (-pt_BR) (-pt_PT) (-rm) (-ro) (-ru) (-si) (-sk) (-sl) (-sq) (-sr) (-sv) (-sv_SE) (-ta) (-ta_LK) (-te) (-th) (-tr) (-uk) (-vi) (-zh_CN) (-zh_TW) Build Options: -trace

$ paludis -q adobe-flash

* www-plugins/adobe-flash

    gentoo:                  9.0.262.0(~) 10.0.45.2 {:0} 

    installed:               10.0.45.2* {:0} 

    Description:             Adobe Flash Player

    Homepage:                http://www.adobe.com/

    License:                 AdobeFlash-10

    Installed time:          Tue Mar 02 08:30:48 CET 2010

    Use flags:               (32bit) (64bit) (multilib) Build Options: -trace
```

Bin in letzter Zeit nimmer so der Update-Hase. 1x/Woche reicht, deshalb noch kein neuer Firefox.

Was ich aber gemerkt hab:

Ich verwende NoScript. Wenn ich filmstarts.de frei gebe, kommt der Counter. Der Film aber immer noch nicht, denn der (samt Flash-Gedöhns) wird von akamai.net ausgeliefert. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran. Also irgend eine Miskonfiguration von Scriptfreigaben.

----------

## firefly

also ich kann das problem auch nachstellen.

 *Quote:*   

> eix -Ic firefox
> 
> [I] www-client/mozilla-firefox (3.5.8@22.03.2010): Firefox Web Browser
> 
> eix -Ic flash
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> ff-plugins:
> 
> noscript
> 
> adblockplus
> ...

 

Bei mir kommt kein count-down und kein film auch wenn ich alle java-scripte von der seite über noscript aktiviere. Wenn ich zusätzlich adblockplus für die seite deaktiviere funktioniert es.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also hier geht es auch ohne Problem:

x86_64, 64bit fuchs (3.6.2) und auch 64-Flash (10.0.42.34)!

Oh gut das nachgeschaut hab bei Flash ist schon wieder ein update fällig. Ach das laden hat recht lange gedauert bis der Flash-Player erschien, vorher kommt da so ein viereckiger schwarzer Platzhalter. Vielleicht fehlt euch die Geduld?

P.s. Einen Count Down hatte ich nicht. Benutze flash-block und hab kein java.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Damit du dir jetzt nicht ganz blöd vor kommst, bei mir ist es genauso. amd64, Firefox 3.6.2 und Flash vor ein paar Minuten auf 10.0.45.2-r1 aktualisiert. Und mit dem Konqueror läuft es ohne Probleme.

Es liegt also nicht an dir. Eventuell etwas mit dem Treiber? Ich nutze den radeon.

----------

## firefly

öhm haben diejenigen, bei denen das Problem auftritt das ff-addon adblockplus insalliert?

Wenn ja deaktiviert es mal für die seite. Ohne adblockplus funktioniert bei mir die trailer.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hei, ja. das ist es. Aber Internet ohne Adblock? Da bekommt man doch Augenkrebs. 

Dann liegen die Trailer wohl nicht direkt auf der Seite, sondern werden von irgendwelchen Seiten geladen, die sonst Werbung verschicken. Aber dann dieser Count Down? Sehr mysteriös.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm haben diejenigen, bei denen das Problem auftritt das ff-addon adblockplus insalliert?
> 
> Wenn ja deaktiviert es mal für die seite. Ohne adblockplus funktioniert bei mir die trailer.

 

Kann ich bestätigen.

Danke für den Hinweis!

----------

## think4urs11

ABP filtert 'eyewonder.' via Cedric bzw. Easylist, das scheint hier das Problem zu sein. Sobald man diesen speziellen Filter ausschaltet klappt das mit dem Video.

if 'Seite geht nicht' then ABP=off sollte eigentlich jedem ABP-User in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen sein als erster grundlegender Test   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## hitachi

Bei mir läuft es mit abp und amd64. Hatte nur Werbung für Subway vorher. Ich nutze den Filter von Dr.Evil Deutschland. Und Flashblocker.

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   öhm haben diejenigen, bei denen das Problem auftritt das ff-addon adblockplus insalliert?
> 
> Wenn ja deaktiviert es mal für die seite. Ohne adblockplus funktioniert bei mir die trailer. 
> 
> Kann ich bestätigen.
> ...

 

Diesen Hinweis hatte ich schon in meinem ersten post in diesem thread. War wohl zu kryptisch  :Wink: 

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Wenn ich zusätzlich adblockplus für die seite deaktiviere funktioniert es.

 

----------

## BlackEye

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm haben diejenigen, bei denen das Problem auftritt das ff-addon adblockplus insalliert?
> 
> Wenn ja deaktiviert es mal für die seite. Ohne adblockplus funktioniert bei mir die trailer.

 

Ja klasse stimmt! Ich hab den ABP schon als festen Bestandteil von FF angesehen. Ich vergesse immer dass ich den aktiviert habe  :Wink:  Auf die Idee hätte ich echt mal kommen können... 

Aber "Klaus Meier" hat schon Recht. Internet ohne Ad Blocker ist kaum auszuhalten. Das geht schon in Richtung Email ohne Spamfilter...  :Wink: 

Danke!

----------

## firefly

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   öhm haben diejenigen, bei denen das Problem auftritt das ff-addon adblockplus insalliert?
> 
> Wenn ja deaktiviert es mal für die seite. Ohne adblockplus funktioniert bei mir die trailer. 
> 
> Ja klasse stimmt! Ich hab den ABP schon als festen Bestandteil von FF angesehen. Ich vergesse immer dass ich den aktiviert habe  Auf die Idee hätte ich echt mal kommen können... 
> ...

 

du musst ja adblockplus nicht komplett deaktivieren es reicht ja ne ausnahme für die konkrete webseite zu machen.

----------

## BlackEye

japp klar - hab ich auch so gemacht. Gibt ja schon die Option im Rechtsklick-Menü

----------

